# My Tank



## Tom (19 Sep 2007)

Hey guys, here's pics from my latest tank, At Forest's Gate. I can add more info if anyone's interested    


















Let me know what you think,

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Sep 2007)

Glad to see you here FINALLY! Crackin scapes mate.


----------



## ulster exile (19 Sep 2007)

Hi Tom, I can't provide you with critical comment as I'm too new to this, but I do love your tanks.  I have raved about it on UKAF and will continue to do so.  Very nice!


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Sep 2007)

Nice to see your tank on here, Tom. I think I recognise it from APC. 

To give a little critique, maybe the wood could be a little more gnarled and twisted to make it more interesting. It just looks a little straight to me.

Plant health looks excellent and your photography is certainly pretty good, too. 

I manage to stumble my way through Photoshop to get the cropping right, and get the tank sides parallel to the side of the photo, but there must be an easier way.

Do you have an idiot`s guide on how to do this?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2007)

To do the sides of the tank to get them all straight I just followed the photography guite on APC I think it was. The only other things I do is play with the brightness/contrast and colour balance unitl it looks OK. I'm no photoshop wizard myself   

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2007)

Hi Tom and welcome to UKAPS!  Great to have you on board.

I simply love is aquascape, not much else to say right now...

BTW, Tom, are you at Sparsholt College?  I'm heading down there with PFK's Jeremy Gay on 1st Oct to do a talk on planted tanks.  He's doing a marine step-by-step on the 26th Sept too.

Maybe see you there...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Sep 2007)

I really love your scape to Tom.  I really like the contrast between the deep greens and the slate coloured rock, works very nicely as a focal point.

Are you on fairly soft water? Only reason i say that is your java moss is flourishing amazingly well.  I struggle with java mosses in my hard stuff.


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2007)

Hey George, yeah I'm at Sparsholt. Craig said about a "plant guy" coming down with Jeremy. Didn't realise it was you though, it would be great to meet you. I'm setting up a 5'x2'x2' planted tank at the moment with all the stuff JBL kindly sent us, so hopefully that will be planted up by the time you come. I'm not too confident with larger tanks yet as I've never done above 24"    , and I've never used JBL before so we'll have to see how that one goes.   

Frolicsome_Floram, Thanks. I've used 100% rainwater on this tank from day one, so it is naturally very softy, and pH around 6.6-6.8. I've also kept it relatively cool (23-24C) as I've heared Java moss doesn't like it too warm. 

Tom


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Sep 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> Frolicsome_Floram, Thanks. I've used 100% rainwater on this tank from day one, so it is naturally very softy, and pH around 6.6-6.8. I've also kept it relatively cool (23-24C) as I've heared Java moss doesn't like it too warm.
> 
> Tom



intreging  i might start cutting mine with rain water as well, now were getting some! Ive actually started turning my temp down as well to aim at stopping a bit cooler, I think ive been over cooking mine for a while.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Sep 2007)

I have really struggled with java moss too. I put it down to high temp being a discus tank since it was fine in my coldwater tank. I'm glad to see others agree.


----------



## Tom (25 Sep 2007)

Well I've finally managed to sort out my AGA entry for this year (cutting it kinda fine!). Looks like it'll be up against some very high quality scapes this year from what I've seen. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (2 Oct 2007)

I don't know how many of you have seen the PFK results, but I came 1st place in the u17 Junior catagory which I'm really pleased with!   

Tom


----------



## beeky (2 Oct 2007)

And so you should be!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Oct 2007)

I've seen it, cracking job mate! Congratulations


----------



## milla (2 Oct 2007)

Congratulations


----------

